# iStick by EleafUS



## DoubleD

and now for the awaited Phil Busardo review.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 3 | Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee

That's a nice little mod, I might go for something like that at that price, would be great as a quick grab and go device.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DoubleD

Well with a 2200mAh battery, it's a great little device and would be the proverbial 'spanner' if I was in the market for an iTaste MVP. Compact and could last a day's vape (for me at least), plus the pass-thru capability makes it a winner in my book. Only con for me, which is nit picking really, is that the charging port is at the bottom of the device.


----------



## Gizmo

Awesome size, awesome everything! I must admit has a bit of a feminine look though, but the size is just awesome.


----------



## WHeunis

If this was a 30W+ device, it would give the VaporShark a very serious run for it's money.
ESPECIALLY when it comes to price!

Still, a very nice device.
IMO, a very highly viable starting mod in-line with (and even better than) the likes of MVP, Spinners, and those sorts.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## annemarievdh

Thats such a adorable device, love the look.


----------



## Andre

Perfect, exactly what HRH is looking for. Small, compact, great battery life. And her mAN does not need a beauty ring on there. Who will be stocking this?!


----------



## KimH

Stunning little device.
@Andre - I seriously considered it till I saw that the MOQ from my supplier was 300 units

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

Thanks for sharing this @DoubleD, sure looks like an awesome stealth device.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz

now this looks like an amazing little device

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ernst

This is very cool, any idea who will be stocking this?


----------



## huffnpuff

MVP-killer of note. Price- and battery-wise sits between MVP and Spinner 2. For it's size and form it's better having the USB on the bottom. My little Hana mini with side-USB is easily tilted by standard length cables. Can see the wife easily falling for this one. Seems to be the perfect ADV commercial coil unit.


----------



## BumbleBee

I'm very keen to see what kind of price these things will retail for locally, I'm hoping there are a few local retailers looking into this little device, I'd like a pink one


----------



## Alex



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

These things have started appearing in SA, spotted them retailing for R1200


----------



## DoubleD

BumbleBee said:


> These things have started appearing in SA, spotted them retailing for R1200



Joh, the price of some devices, really most devices are ridiculously over priced. Its a fantastic device but I cant see myself paying R1200 for it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WHeunis

DoubleD said:


> Joh, the price of some devices, really most devices are ridiculously over priced. Its a fantastic device but I cant see myself paying R1200 for it.



Not when an Evic Supreme INCLUDING vtc4 is going for R1500~
I would probably be willing for around R1k flat... then again... my wife doesnt even drain a friggin 650mah in 3 days!


----------



## DoubleD

WHeunis said:


> Not when an Evic Supreme INCLUDING vtc4 is going for R1500~
> I would probably be willing for around R1k flat... then again... my wife doesnt even drain a friggin 650mah in 3 days!



3 days! wow thats fantastic for her  I wish my vaping habit wasnt so 'draining', batteries 'KKK' in my hands


----------



## VaperWinx

I'm loving the look of this device. Nice!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## huffnpuff

BumbleBee said:


> These things have started appearing in SA, spotted them retailing for R1200


Haha, this is the same place that's selling Kayfuns, Magoo's, Lemo's for R1000 and a Hana clone for R1600!!!!

These will be much cheaper than that. They +-50 Dollars (Basically same price as a Hana clone without batteries) so pricing will be around the R700 mark.

Its 20W's will allow this to seriously impact the commercial coil market (especially the old stalwarts like the MVP, VTR and SVD), anything higher is a waste.

2014 Has been an EXCELLENT year for vaping, especially noobs, as it's getting easier to get a good setup to suit your needs

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## huffnpuff

WHeunis said:


> If this was a 30W+ device, it would give the VaporShark a very serious run for it's money.
> ESPECIALLY when it comes to price!
> 
> Still, a very nice device.
> IMO, a very highly viable starting mod in-line with (and even better than) the likes of MVP, Spinners, and those sorts.



The Hana Mini 30W costs about the same as the iStick, however......

....below 20W the iStick kicks both their @sses because of it's size, bigger and safer battery.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## huffnpuff

huffnpuff said:


> ....below 20W the iStick kicks both their @sses because of it's size, bigger and safer battery.



Erm, not quite, iStick minimum ohm is 1.0. Not a train smash, it is after all aimed at the commercial market and the VW can compensate more than enough.


----------



## DoubleD

huffnpuff said:


> Erm, not quite, iStick minimum ohm is 1.0. Not a train smash, it is after all aimed at the commercial market and the VW can compensate more than enough.



 Did you just correct/answer yourself  @huffnpuff you had a fantastic night last night didnt you

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## huffnpuff

DoubleD said:


> Did you just correct/answer yourself  @huffnpuff you had a fantastic night last night didnt you


Roses are red, 
violets are blue, 
I'm schizophrenic,
*and so am I*

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

huffnpuff said:


> Roses are red,
> violets are blue,
> I'm schizophrenic,
> *and so am I*


They say nicotine is just the thing for that - you are on the right path!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## rogue zombie

BumbleBee said:


> These things have started appearing in SA, spotted them retailing for R1200



Really!
Where? In places that don't have internet I hope.

Most expensive Dollar price I've seen is still under $50.


----------



## Silverbear

I am loving the look of this little device, especially with a my mod preference favouring box mods and secondly my wife is even keen to try it because of its small size and longer battery life, which would be a big step forward. So can not wait to get my hands on this little device. Hopefully in stock soon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Genosmate

They look a nice device but there seems to be a lot of controversy on other forums,heres a link http://vapingunderground.com/threads/eleaf-istick-compact-20w-box-mod.17063/


----------



## BumbleBee

Genosmate said:


> They look a nice device but there seems to be a lot of controversy on other forums,heres a link http://vapingunderground.com/threads/eleaf-istick-compact-20w-box-mod.17063/


I've just skimmed through all 9 pages and it seems people are generally quite happy with these devices, the only gripes are with delivery from the various places they're buying from. Am I missing something?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

BumbleBee said:


> I've just skimmed through all 9 pages and it seems people are generally quite happy with these devices, the only gripes are with delivery from the various places they're buying from. Am I missing something?



It is all about the power delivery. Seems it cannot really step down voltage with a fresh battery, People who vape below 4.2V might find it too hot. It is not kind to single coil heads, but ok with vertical coil and dual coils. On the higher side it seems to be limited to 5.5V. So on a higher ohm coil you will not get the promised 20W. 

Depending on your resistance and with a fresh battery, the chart below gives you an indication. For example, if you have say a mAN with a 1.8 ohm BVC coil, it will vape at 10W (4.2V), whatever your setting. As your battery drains it will get closer and closer to your setting (if set lower than 10W/4.2V). 

False marketing again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Genosmate

BumbleBee said:


> I've just skimmed through all 9 pages and it seems people are generally quite happy with these devices, the only gripes are with delivery from the various places they're buying from. Am I missing something?


I picked up on the people who are discussing the unit firing hot and burning juice,also the ability to regulate some of the settings.I guess we all read things differently.Theres also a thread on ECF with well over 2500 posts on this device also.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

@Andre - excuse my lack of understanding. In a nutshell does this mean your power range will be limited to what ohm coil you use?


----------



## BumbleBee

Ah ok, thanks for clearing that up @Andre. I'm not a numbers person but I think I understand it a bit better now, sort of.

@Genosmate I see what you're saying, I read that as folks trying to push the device too hard, making it do what it wasn't designed for. After all I think this is an entry level sort of device aimed at newcomers to VW. I kinda expect such a compact little thing to be limited, but it still appeals to me, wading through 2500 posts on ECF does not.


----------



## Genosmate

BumbleBee said:


> Ah ok, thanks for clearing that up @Andre. I'm not a numbers person but I think I understand it a bit better now, sort of.
> 
> @Genosmate I see what you're saying, I read that as folks trying to push the device too hard, making it do what it wasn't designed for. After all I think this is an entry level sort of device aimed at newcomers to VW. I kinda expect such a compact little thing to be limited, but it still appeals to me, wading through 2500 posts on ECF does not.


There seem to be some knowledgeable people on the vaping underground forum,I think the posts by aldenf in particular are very good.I can't say I understand it all but they are informative none the less.He seems to think newbies should perhaps steer clear of this,personally I would think that if you constantly vape burnt juice then you'll seek a solution and the more solutions you seek the more you learn.I agree 100% about wading thru the ECF posts,by the time you've done that the istick will be outdated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

r0gue z0mbie said:


> @Andre - excuse my lack of understanding. In a nutshell does this mean your power range will be limited to what ohm coil you use?



Lol, not my field of knowledge at all, but in my limited understanding - yes, your range will be limited on a fresh battery. In practical terms, as I understand it, you sort have to choose a coil, which has a resistance corresponding to your preferred power. E.g., I like the mAN (1.8 ohm coil) at around 10 W. So the iStick will be perfect for me from start to finish. But HRH likes very low power, around 7W. She would have to use a coil with a resistance around 2.6 ohms, which is not available for a mAN or most commercial coils for that matter.

So the iStick has some limiting factors and will not be the device for all, and at odds with the manufacturer's specs.

So we learn.

But do note, this is my understanding. I could (and have been in the past) be totally wrong.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## johan

Andre said:


> Lol, not my field of knowledge at all, but in my limited understanding - yes, your range will be limited on a fresh battery. In practical terms, as I understand it, you sort have to choose a coil, which has a resistance corresponding to your preferred power. E.g., I like the mAN (1.8 ohm coil) at around 10 W. So the iStick will be perfect for me from start to finish. But HRH likes very low power, around 7W. She would have to use a coil with a resistance around 2.6 ohms, which is not available for a mAN or most commercial coils for that matter.
> 
> So the iStick has some limiting factors and will not be the device for all, and at odds with the manufacturer's specs.
> 
> So we learn.
> 
> But do note, this is my understanding. I could (and have been in the past) be totally wrong.



You are connect Andre, with 1.8 Ohm coil + fully charged battery, you can regulate between 10 to 16W, and for your HRH she would need a coil resistance of minimum 2.6 Ohm.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

@Andre Thank you.

I'm not sure how I feel about that. I normally vape at 10watts, but my mAN coils are either 1,8 or 1,6. And then I build for my other tank - MPt3, so it could vary.

I like that with variable devices I can change it up as I feel the need. 

If I wanted limited, I'd get a mechanical device.



johan said:


> You are connect Andre, with 1.8 Ohm coil + fully charged battery, you can regulate between 10 to 16W, and for your HRH she would need a coil resistance of minimum 2.6 Ohm.



Oh okay, so there is a bit of play with what you can do.

So it's limited, but not the end of the world.


----------



## Genosmate

johan said:


> You are connect Andre, with 1.8 Ohm coil + fully charged battery, you can regulate between 10 to 16W, and for your HRH she would need a coil resistance of minimum 2.6 Ohm.


Johan,that seems to be what they are saying,in that the vape is too hot with a fully charged battery (on some coils with certain juices) and it gets better as the battery goes down.Hence some comments that it might not be suited to newbies.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre

r0gue z0mbie said:


> @Andre Thank you.
> 
> I'm not sure how I feel about that. I normally vape at 10watts, but my mAN coils are either 1,8 or 1,6. And then I build for my other tank - MPt3, so it could vary.
> 
> I like that with variable devices I can change it up as I feel the need.
> 
> If I wanted limited, I'd get a mechanical device.


You can still change it up, down is the problem. And apparently (one or two comments I saw) it is too hot for single horizontal coils in commercial tanks, like your mPT3. Experience will tell.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## johan

Genosmate said:


> Johan,that seems to be what they are saying,in that the vape is too hot with a fully charged battery (on some coils with certain juices) and it gets better as the battery goes down.Hence some comments that it might not be suited to newbies.



Yes agree, but it helps zero once the e-juice has already been cooked in a tank - so in essence it can't get better as the battery goes down, because cooked juice tastes k#k.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Genosmate

johan said:


> Yes agree, but it helps zero once the e-juice has already been cooked in a tank - so in essence it can't get better as the battery goes down, because cooked juice tastes k#k.


Sorry Johan,fully agree,it will get better but you will need to dump juice and maybe coils while you wait.If they were in SA for the equivalent of 30usd I might even give one a go


----------



## johan

Genosmate said:


> Sorry Johan,fully agree,it will get better but you will need to dump juice and maybe coils while you wait.If they were in SA for the equivalent of 30usd I might even give one a go



IMO a simple cheap mechanical device has less hassles.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> IMO a simple cheap mechanical device has less hassles.


I agree, or for a new vaper a Spinner2 or MVP2 is much less complicated. I shall not be recommending the iStick for newbies anymore. Maybe version 2 will be better. Moral of the story - never get or recommend a device until it has proven itself.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Sir Vape

Mmmmm and we were going to get some in. Will rethink that.


----------



## TylerD

Andre said:


> I agree, or for a new vaper a Spinner2 or MVP2 is much less complicated. I shall not be recommending the iStick for newbies anymore. Maybe version 2 will be better. Moral of the story - never get or recommend a device until it has proven itself.


I agree @Andre ! I'm going to remove my post from the sticky of yesterday.


----------



## rogue zombie

I am still happy this thing has already sold in the truck loads.

It basically says you can get a 20watt variable device at $35-$45.
So it does make the MVP and Spinner look over priced.

I have and love both the Spinner and MVP, but I do think they're over-priced. 

Vision and Innokin should either up their game with new models, or bring the price down on two of the most popular batteries.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Lol, thanks for all the comments @Andre, @Genosmate , @johan and others

I was really thinking of getting this but now am not so sure. I use single simple stock coils in my EVOD1 which may experience problems. 

Lol, love it the way you have to select your coil carefully to get the power range you want
Its like a hybrid regulated mech!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## DoubleD

> I was really thinking of getting this but now am not so sure. I use single simple stock coils in my EVOD1 which may experience problems.
> 
> Lol, love it the way you have to select your coil carefully to get the power range you want
> Its like a hybrid regulated mech!



this bothers me purely because I'm a single coil vaping kinda guy.....who doesn't like to waste juice


----------



## Genosmate

DoubleD said:


> this bothers me purely because I'm a single coil vaping kinda guy.....who doesn't like to waste juice


One of the posters on vaping underground emailed Mr Busardo and apparently he's going to get busy with a review soon,maybe worth waiting

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Ye if the local price is comparable to the Dollar price, I might give it a go, even if it's just for my mAN and office hours.

If it's not, I'll skip.


----------



## JakesSA

@Andre, please be so kind as to post where the artist of that graph got his figures from, its in his explanation above the chart on ECF which I cannot seem to find again.

Here on the same thread at ECF is guy with some fancy graphs from his oscilloscope which tell a somewhat different story about the wattage step down ability of this device.

The ECF (Electronic Cigarette Forum) thread is now sitting at 316 pages .. EDIT: I removed my opinion on the popularity of this mod since I am a vendor and it may be construed as punting 

Further EDIT: (Almost forgot the disclaimer!! )
Disclaimer: I hereby declare that I am a vendor and will be selling the product in question in the near future and therefore my opinion may be biased, even if only subconsciously so.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

JakesSA said:


> @Andre, please be so kind as to post where the artist of that graph got his figures from, its in his explanation above the chart on ECF which I cannot seem to find again.
> 
> Here on the same thread at ECF is guy with some fancy graphs from his oscilloscope which tell a somewhat different story about the wattage step down ability of this device.
> 
> The ECF (Electronic Cigarette Forum) thread is now sitting at 316 pages .. EDIT: I removed my opinion on the popularity of this mod since I am a vendor and it may be construed as punting
> 
> Further EDIT: (Almost forgot the disclaimer!! )
> Disclaimer: I hereby declare that I am a vendor and will be selling the product in question in the near future and therefore my opinion may be biased, even if only subconsciously so.


Ah, thanks for looking into this. Most of it is above my pay grade. Have tried to make some sense of it. Any clarity will be much appreciated and we shall not hold it against you being a vendor of said product. Or just post on your forum in the thread you have there for the iStick.
Got that graph from the discussions at the link @Genosmate posted: http://vapingunderground.com/threads/eleaf-istick-compact-20w-box-mod.17063/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JakesSA

To save anyone who is interested the trouble, the chart we are discussing had the following subtext, find it on page 5 of the thread @Andre quoted.

I quote from there:
"There is a discussion going on elsewhere about the iStick. Another member created this chart. There are a few low watt/volt vapers that say these run too hot for them. I am a lower wattage vaper and have had zero issues so YMMV Do keep in mind that this is someones *theory*. They have not tested a thing here."
And:
"The data I used is from doing oHms law calculations. The device may produce something a bit different in actual use. So far, I haven't seen any reviews for the iStick using reliable electronic testing equipment to check its accuracy."

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Just as another FYI, the Istick Voltage test:

Granted, it was not done with an oscilloscope, but it should be an indication. 

I have not seen any similar mentions on Wattage mode and definitely do not want to check 1000's of posts on the other forum - I just managed to get through everything here after just over 2 months and my eyes still cross automagically when I see 'new posts' warnings.

I guess we'd have to wait for Phil Busardo to get his hands on one and do the low-down on it - http://www.tasteyourjuice.com/wordpress/2014/09/25/regarding-the-eleaf-istick/


----------



## JakesSA

What is amazing is how quickly the tech in vape gear is advancing. Back in March/April the highest wattage device commonly available in SA was the Siglei 20W (which really can't step down/reduce voltage), cost nearly R2000 at the time and is easily twice the size of the iLeaf.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Alex

Just found this..


http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/2irj4d/eleaf_istick_wow/
http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_...eaf_istick_review_mvp_killer_warning_wall_of/


----------



## andro

Im still gonna get one . Form factor and size ( plus price )is a win win situation on my eye.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre

andro said:


> Im still gonna get one . Form factor and size ( plus price )is a win win situation on my eye.


Same here, but cannot promote until I have more and better info.


----------



## andro

Does anybody know if i can fit a normal size aerotank on it ? Or will be too big


----------



## JakesSA

I've seen it with a Nauti Mini first hand which seemed to fit well, slight overhang to the front, flat side of the mod.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## JakesSA

Here is one in a video review, ffwd to 3:40 or so ..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

lol .... I've been watching reviews all week on the iStick.

Ive reviewed games for years now, so forgive my tone.

This is what I got from all the reviews I've seen:

"It's very small."
"It is vw vv from..."
"It comes in Silver, Black and a RED."
"ELeaf call it red, we think it looks pink."
"It's very small."

Groundbreaking. I feel I know it so well I can taste it.


----------



## JakesSA

Don't forget blue!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

I want a yellow and black one with a honeycomb pattern on

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

I just realised that with the 510 connector you wont be able to connect your EGO threaded devices
Unless you have a 510 to EGO adapter
Does that come with the device?
Would be pretty dumb if it didnt given the target market imo


----------



## Noddy

I think it does come with adaptor.


----------



## rogue zombie

Silver said:


> I just realised that with the 510 connector you wont be able to connect your EGO threaded devices
> Unless you have a 510 to EGO adapter
> Does that come with the device?
> Would be pretty dumb if it didnt given the target market imo



As far as i know, there's two packages available - one with out and one with.


----------



## JakesSA

Yip, kits include the adapter or sold standalone without it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Zodiac

As far as i know there is one kit with only the mod and the adaptor, and another kit with mod, adaptor, usb cable and wall charger.

Edit : So it seems both kits will have the adaptor included.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JakesSA

That's correct afaik too, and of course standalone.


----------



## johan

I tried in vain to get hold of a technical data/specification sheet from the manufacturer's website. @JakesSA if and/or when available can you perhaps post it on this thread?


----------



## JakesSA

Have asked for it and will do. At this point reports seem to indicate it's pulse width modulation at 48 Hz on the step down side which would fit the price bracket. However given that the BVC is now the commercial coil of choice, which goes to 2.1 Ohm and upwards as soon as the juice hits it, I don't think it will be doing a lot of stepping down anyway. The pwm also explains the confusion of voltage readings out there since most of these come from SMOK readers or in-line vape voltage meters which aren't too accurate with .. err .. oscillating(?) ... DC.

What do you make of the scope pics on ECF I referred to in one of the threads higher up?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

JakesSA said:


> Have asked for it and will do. At this point reports seem to indicate it's pulse width modulation at 48 Hz on the step down side which would fit the price bracket. However given that the BVC is now the commercial coil of choice, which goes to 2.1 Ohm and upwards as soon as the juice hits it, I don't think it will be doing a lot of stepping down anyway. The pwm also explains the confusion of voltage readings out there since most of these come from SMOK readers or in-line vape voltage meters which aren't too accurate with .. err .. oscillating(?) ... DC.
> 
> What do you make of the scope pics on ECF I referred to in one of the threads higher up?



Thanks Jakes, I agree and you can't measure 48kHz accurately with an ordinary RMS (root-mean-square)-type Multimeter. I highly doubt the accuracy of the values posted earlier (graph) on this and other threads - you need a proper high sampling rate scope.


----------



## Andre

Thanks to @DoubleD for posting the Busardo review in the OP. Struggled through it.

Think I understand what the debate was all about. In simple terms for everyday use - this device delivers more power than the setting indicates. So, if one is used to a VV or VW mod, you have to re-calibrate yourself for this one. Should not be too difficult.

For example: If set at 3.6V, the iStick actually fires at 4.6V on a 1.6 ohm coil. That is 13W as opposed to the setting of 8W. So, in wattage mode, if you are used to vape at 8W (on a 1.6 ohm coil) your setting must be much lower on the iStick - it can go down, but only to 5.6W in this example - should be low enough.

This methinks sounds more complicated that what it will be in practice. All you should have to do is to find your sweet spot anew, you cannot compare the iStick's settings to that of other VV/VW devices out there.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## johan

Todd's taking on the eLeaf iStick

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Highlights...

eGo adapter very deep and he battled to get it to work.
Non adjustable 510 adapter
Mini Nautilus no problem
Looks good
Anything over 19mm will be a over hang
Can use as a pass through. Mini USB adapter
No key lock
Immediate on
It's tiny
Big thumbs up for battery life
Power outputs are incorrect
If you are into numbers then go watch PBursardo's video
Adjust it to taste rather then a power setting
Ideal device for a mPT3 or Mini Nautilus
An everyday device workhouse
A Bargain and a thumbs up

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 6


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> Highlights...
> 
> eGo adapter very deep and he battled to get it to work.
> Non adjustable 510 adapter
> Mini Nautilus no problem
> Looks good
> Anything over 19mm will be a over hang
> Can use as a pass through. Mini USB adapter
> No key lock
> Immediate on
> It's tiny
> Big thumbs up for battery life
> Power outputs are incorrect
> If you are into numbers then go watch PBursardo's video
> Adjust it to taste rather then a power setting
> Ideal device for a mPT3 or Mini Nautilus
> An everyday device workhouse
> A Bargain and a thumbs up


Rob you should keep doing reviews of reviews.Much better than watching the real thing.Yours are straight to the point.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

johan said:


> Todd's taking on the eLeaf iStick



Todd says about the wrong numbers: "Doont warry boot dat."

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Highlights...
> 
> eGo adapter very deep and he battled to get it to work.
> Non adjustable 510 adapter
> Mini Nautilus no problem
> Looks good
> Anything over 19mm will be a over hang
> Can use as a pass through. Mini USB adapter
> No key lock
> Immediate on
> It's tiny
> Big thumbs up for battery life
> Power outputs are incorrect
> If you are into numbers then go watch PBursardo's video
> Adjust it to taste rather then a power setting
> Ideal device for a mPT3 or Mini Nautilus
> An everyday device workhouse
> A Bargain and a thumbs up


Oh man, thank you so much, this is an awesome summary. Saved me 13 minutes and 43 seconds.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Super @Rob Fisher !!!
Time saver 
Thank you

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> Highlights...
> 
> eGo adapter very deep and he battled to get it to work.
> Non adjustable 510 adapter
> Mini Nautilus no problem
> Looks good
> Anything over 19mm will be a over hang
> Can use as a pass through. Mini USB adapter
> No key lock
> Immediate on
> It's tiny
> Big thumbs up for battery life
> Power outputs are incorrect
> If you are into numbers then go watch PBursardo's video
> Adjust it to taste rather then a power setting
> Ideal device for a mPT3 or Mini Nautilus
> An everyday device workhouse
> A Bargain and a thumbs up


Brilliant summary by Rob
Mine arrived last night and heres what I think.
Nicely boxed,contains the fully charged istick,510 adapter,plug,micro usb lead and brief instructions.
First impressions,its tiny,very tiny and looks nicely put together. 
I had to get a mate to bring over something to put on it as he took all my tanks last week.
First up a kayfun,no problems with the connection but it looks kak,far to big for the istick and yes it does overhang.Played with the vv and vw its all pretty easy and straightforward and gave it a vape,its fine,it works.
Next up a mini PT3,no problems with the 510 connector,little bit wobbly as its screwed in but it sits down and tightens fine,again no issues with the vape.
Does it bother me that you have to put it on its side to charge it? Well why would it!
Can't lock it.Well switch it off.
I think its a vey nice little power source and not too expensive for what it is,personally I would prefer to recommend it over the tubular type batteries because I think its more practical,but I have been using a box mod for months now so I'm probably biased.
Worth the money,well how long before the battery gives out,time will tell.Will I personally use it,not sure.
My mate has already got his eyes on it.
Heres a couple of photos against something most may have.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## johan

Nice brief review @Genosmate, thanks. - didn't realize it was that small!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## annemarievdh

It's actually a really nice little thingy


Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini


----------



## Stroodlepuff

I held one of these the other the - the size is amazing!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## huffnpuff

I wouldn't worry too much about the battery. It's a 18650 in there and with the popularity this device is getting, info on battery replacement/upgrade hacks should follow.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

It makes the MPT3 look positively massive.

I shall have to get one to give my MPT3 a well deserved ego boost

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brommer

Where can one obtain an iStick? I had a quick look around, but not a lot of success


----------



## rogue zombie

Brommer said:


> Where can one obtain an iStick? I had a quick look around, but not a lot of success



Www.eciggies.co.za or I don't know if www.vapeclub.co.za has received stock yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brommer

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Www.eciggies.co.za or I don't know if www.vapeclub.co.za has received stock yet.



Thanks, I could only find it advertised at vapeshop.co.za @ R1200...


----------



## BumbleBee

Brommer said:


> Thanks, I could only find it advertised at vapeshop.co.za @ R1200...


eish


----------



## rogue zombie

Brommer said:


> Thanks, I could only find it advertised at vapeshop.co.za @ R1200...



How did they get to that from $35 - $45 US price. Jees man, have some profit.

They're around R700 realistically


----------



## Franky

@r0gue z0mbie I see they're selling Hana Modz DNA30 for R1600 as well...


----------



## rogue zombie

Franky said:


> @r0gue z0mbie I see they're selling Hana Modz DNA30 for R1600 as well...



Sad that some poor schmuck is actually going to pay that.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Nooby

It is sad to see that some people like taking full advantage of their power as a vendor.. Not talking about our vendors here hey...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Nooby said:


> It is sad to see that some people like taking full advantage of their power as a vendor.. Not talking about our vendors here hey...



Silly margins only work until people cop on.

Fool me once....


----------



## Franky

http://vapeshop.co.za/Clearomizer-E...cessories/lemo-atomizer-kayfun-rba-subohm#all
A tank going for a grand! Their Nautilus Mini is R500 as well.


----------



## Rob Fisher

That's the difference between Vendors in it for a quick buck and those that are in it for the long run. You only screw a person once... but you can give great service and reasonable prices to people for a long long time! You would think that this would be common sense but it isn't.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## rogue zombie

Oh it's that shop. I've seen their pricing before.

I heard of a shop there and was going to pop in because it's convenient in my day time travels... 

Saw their pricing and wrote then off.


----------



## rogue zombie

If I could even get to 20% margin with my product, I'd have a REO collection to match @Rob Fisher's

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Franky

Was hoping more people who purchased the iStick would be posting their impressions here as I'm definitely swayed into buying one. Also I'm waiting for my BVC coils from Vapour Mountain to be delivered to my office as my only resort at the moment is my mPT3 with a dying Kanger coil.


----------



## Wesley

I wish I had found this forum before I bought an Eleaf Ikit from them, they are ripoffs. R700 for a non-VV 1000mah device, and they sell the coils (single) at R40 a pop. And they aren't even knowledgeable about vaping - when my juice was tasting burnt due to the wick being burnt out, they told me that's what the juice is supposed to taste like.

Liqua juices at R150 for 30ml.

They are on this forum, by the way.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Franky said:


> Was hoping more people who purchased the iStick would be posting their impressions here as I'm definitely swayed into buying one. Also I'm waiting for my BVC coils from Vapour Mountain to be delivered to my office as my only resort at the moment is my mPT3 with a dying Kanger coil.



From what I've read, people are generally enjoying them.

But I havent had a thorough look.


----------



## KimH

Franky said:


> Was hoping more people who purchased the iStick would be posting their impressions here as I'm definitely swayed into buying one. Also I'm waiting for my BVC coils from Vapour Mountain to be delivered to my office as my only resort at the moment is my mPT3 with a dying Kanger coil.



I purchased one from Eciggies recently and have been using it now for a week.
Generally I'm used to using an MVP, CLK1280 or a Panzer Mech Mod, so this is definitely the Tom Thumb of my collection - initially I thought the small size would bother me, but it doesn't at all. Fits comfortably in my hand and all my regular clearo's work well with it (Aerotank Mega, Gladius Aspire Nautilus Mini) there is a slight overhang with the Mega, but that is to be expected and it doesn't look at all weird. She weighs in at 153grams with the Mega on and 89grams on her own. Included is an adaptor for skirted clearo's like the MPT3 and everything on this product is really well made.
Battery life is pretty decent too. I haven't played around too much with the settings yet - it's just been too hectic to play this week and I am running it on 6 watts at the moment.
In my opinion at this price point the iStick is great as a secondary device or to use in the car while driving.

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Wesley

KimH said:


> I purchased one from Eciggies recently and have been using it now for a week.
> Generally I'm used to using an MVP, CLK1280 or a Panzer Mech Mod, so this is definitely the Tom Thumb of my collection - initially I thought the small size would bother me, but it doesn't at all. Fits comfortably in my hand and all my regular clearo's work well with it (Aerotank Mega, Gladius Aspire Nautilus Mini) there is a slight overhang with the Mega, but that is to be expected and it doesn't look at all weird. She weighs in at 153grams with the Mega on and 89grams on her own. Included is an adaptor for skirted clearo's like the MPT3 and everything on this product is really well made.
> Battery life is pretty decent too. I haven't played around too much with the settings yet - it's just been too hectic to play this week and I am running it on 6 watts at the moment.
> In my opinion at this price point the iStick is great as a secondary device or to use in the car while driving.


 
If you had to pick between the MVP2 and the iStick as a first buy, having experienced both?


----------



## Franky

@Wesley, I want to know that too, since I'm vaping at 11 watts on my MVP2 and I seem to need more power


----------



## KimH

Wesley said:


> If you had to pick between the MVP2 and the iStick as a first buy, having experienced both?


As a vendor that sells one of these devices I cannot respond here without getting into poop

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brommer

KimH said:


> I purchased one from Eciggies recently and have been using it now for a week.
> Generally I'm used to using an MVP, CLK1280 or a Panzer Mech Mod, so this is definitely the Tom Thumb of my collection - initially I thought the small size would bother me, but it doesn't at all. Fits comfortably in my hand and all my regular clearo's work well with it (Aerotank Mega, Gladius Aspire Nautilus Mini) there is a slight overhang with the Mega, but that is to be expected and it doesn't look at all weird. She weighs in at 153grams with the Mega on and 89grams on her own. Included is an adaptor for skirted clearo's like the MPT3 and everything on this product is really well made.
> Battery life is pretty decent too. I haven't played around too much with the settings yet - it's just been too hectic to play this week and I am running it on 6 watts at the moment.
> In my opinion at this price point the iStick is great as a secondary device or to use in the car while driving.



Thanks for the review Kim! 
May I ask how much did you buy it for from ECiggies? (I can't find it on their website)


----------



## KimH

Brommer said:


> Thanks for the review Kim!
> May I ask how much did you buy it for from ECiggies? (I can't find it on their website)


Hi Brommer, I can't find it either - perhaps they are sold out?
Best is to contact @Silverbear from Eciggies I am sure he will be able to advise you further

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Franky

@Brommer I think Eciggies were selling them for R690. They are sold out - sold like hot vapes!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silverbear

Gone like the wind blows your vapor away.


----------



## Silver

KimH said:


> I purchased one from Eciggies recently and have been using it now for a week.
> Generally I'm used to using an MVP, CLK1280 or a Panzer Mech Mod, so this is definitely the Tom Thumb of my collection - initially I thought the small size would bother me, but it doesn't at all. Fits comfortably in my hand and all my regular clearo's work well with it (Aerotank Mega, Gladius Aspire Nautilus Mini) there is a slight overhang with the Mega, but that is to be expected and it doesn't look at all weird. She weighs in at 153grams with the Mega on and 89grams on her own. Included is an adaptor for skirted clearo's like the MPT3 and everything on this product is really well made.
> Battery life is pretty decent too. I haven't played around too much with the settings yet - it's just been too hectic to play this week and I am running it on 6 watts at the moment.
> In my opinion at this price point the iStick is great as a secondary device or to use in the car while driving.



Lovely impressions @KimH 
Thanks very much

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Moshe

I'm one of those stupid shmucks that bought the iStick from vapeshop.
It's a really great device but I feel really really ripped off!
I didn't know any better at the time as I was just focusing on getting off the cigarettes and hadn't met any of you guys yet.

I just ordered a second one from Vapeclub and I'm ecstatic about the price.

I could throw the other one at Vapeshop but it's just too small to do any damage (that's not to say the weight of the device isn't just right) and I love it too much.

I have honestly only noticed the vape is a little too warm for the first 20 minutes after a full charge then it's just like any other good vv/vw mod.

Battery life is exceptional and it will usually last me almost 3 days unless I'm hitting my rebuildables really hard in the evenings.

I have not had any issues with it besides the ego adapter which wares out really quickly and stuffs with the ohm reader.

I have ordered a Hana 30w from fast tech just to try out (and I can't find one here for less then R950) but I will probably be waiting until the second coming for it due to the God damned post office.

Just by the way the DNA doesn't step down either so why worry.

It works great.
It's friggin tiny.
It's great to hold.
And you don't light it on fire and breath in the fumes.

What's not to love?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

@Moshe - you should tell them that they ripped you off.

That's bull....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Moshe

I


r0gue z0mbie said:


> @Moshe - you should tell them that they ripped you off.
> 
> That's bull....



Thanks, I intend to but I'm fairly certain I would get the same result shouting at my cat. (I would never shout at my cat)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Moshe said:


> Thanks, I intend too but I'm fairly certain I would get further by just shouting at my cat. (I would never shout at my cat)



Ya you wouldn't get anywhere, but it's nice just to let someone know that you know.


----------



## Moshe

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Ya you wouldn't get anywhere, but it's nice just to let someone know that you know.



Yah, I'll pop in and have a word but you know that's business, supply and demand.
Basically rip people off as much as you can before they notice.

You think Apple products cost to make what they sell them for.

It's a balancing act that always ends with us getting ripped off but once the tables turn they just won't ever get any business from me again (not that it will help as there are a million more idiots waiting in line)

Since then I have met a ton of great people in this forum and I'm very happy to be part of the community.

Most of the shops have great prices (love VapeKing and VapeClub) and the people are amazing.

There will always be that guy ruining it for everyone and in this case it just happens to be VapeShop but at the end of the day at least I'm not smoking anymore.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Moshe said:


> I'm one of those stupid shmucks that bought the iStick from vapeshop.
> It's a really great device but I feel really really ripped off!
> I didn't know any better at the time as I was just focusing on getting off the cigarettes and hadn't met any of you guys yet.
> 
> I just ordered a second one from Vapeclub and I'm ecstatic about the price.
> 
> I could throw the other one at Vapeshop but it's just too small to do any damage (that's not to say the weight of the device isn't just right) and I love it too much.
> 
> I have honestly only noticed the vape is a little too warm for the first 20 minutes after a full charge then it's just like any other good vv/vw mod.
> 
> Battery life is exceptional and it will usually last me almost 3 days unless I'm hitting my rebuildables really hard in the evenings.
> 
> I have not had any issues with it besides the ego adapter which wares out really quickly and stuffs with the ohm reader.
> 
> I have ordered a Hana 30w from fast tech just to try out (and I can't find one here for less then R950) but I will probably be waiting until the second coming for it due to the God damned post office.
> 
> Just by the way the DNA doesn't step down either so why worry.
> 
> It works great.
> It's friggin tiny.
> It's great to hold.
> And you don't light it on fire and breath in the fumes.
> 
> What's not to love?


Thanks for your impressions. I am not a fan of adapters. The higher the resistance of the coil the lower you can step in voltage. And the opposite is true for higher power - the lower the resistance of the coil, the higher you can go in power. Of course, you cannot go below 1.0 ohm on the iStick.


----------



## Moshe

S


Andre said:


> Thanks for your impressions. I am not a fan of adapters. The higher the resistance of the coil the lower you can step in voltage. And the opposite is true for higher power - the lower the resistance of the coil, the higher you can go in power. Of course, you cannot go below 1.0 ohm on the iStick.



Spot on.
If you could go sub ohm your minimum voltage would be through the roof.

As per your advise in another thread of mine, I find the sweet spot is between 1.1 and 1.5 on the istick.


----------



## Andre

We should have a banner somewhere on the site:

WATCH OUT: WWW.VAPESHOP.CO.ZA RIPS YOU OFF!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan

Andre said:


> We should have a banner somewhere on the site:
> 
> WATCH OUT: WWW.VAPESHOP.CO.ZA RIPS YOU OFF!



Some members over time suggested something like a vendor/supplier "*BLACK LIST*" I think its high time something like this should come to fruition as a warning to new members

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 7


----------



## sod

I really wish I had seen this on Saturday when I purchased my iStick from said vendor. Loving the the vape and glad to know they will never receive my repeat business. Nice margin there!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## free3dom

It is sad that in an industry that is as community driven as vaping there are still people who behave this way.

Best way to deal with them is to spread the word and stop supporting them, this way they will go under or come to their senses - either way, it will prevent the uninformed public from being extorted by their greedy ways.

And just on the opposite side, let's again thank Vape Club (and all the other awesome vendors here) for doing such a bang up job and being part of the community

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Moshe

sod said:


> I really wish I had seen this on Saturday when I purchased my iStick from said vendor. Loving the the vape and glad to know they will never receive my repeat business. Nice margin there!



Sorry I didn't mean to disagree with your post I meant to agree, I fixed it.


----------



## rogue zombie

I'm sorry but 100% margin is beyond explanation.

I supply retailers who are in prime malls, and they charge the same as my dealers that work from home.

In my industry pricing is controlled because we can. So if we catch on to a dealer marking something up beyond reasonable margins, we don't supply them.

The problem I see here is that Joe public don't know much about vaping. I would easily have payed R1200 for it, had I not known better.

The "we pay rent" line doesn't cut it with me. Sell more, rip off less. The formula will still get to the end result.


----------



## Moshe

So far I am actually surprised by the response but I'm fairly certain it is just to circumvent backlash from the community.

Rack up a win for Ecigssa!


----------



## Silver

Moshe said:


> Yah, I'll pop in and have a word but you know that's business, supply and demand.
> Basically rip people off as much as you can before they notice.
> 
> You think Apple products cost to make what they sell them for.
> 
> It's a balancing act that always ends with us getting ripped off but once the tables turn they just won't ever get any business from me again (not that it will help as there are a million more idiots waiting in line)
> 
> Since then I have met a ton of great people in this forum and I'm very happy to be part of the community.
> 
> Most of the shops have great prices (love VapeKing and VapeClub) and the people are amazing.
> 
> There will always be that guy ruining it for everyone and in this case it just happens to be VapeShop and twisp but at the end of the day at least I'm not smoking anymore.



Hi @Moshe

I have been reading this thread and all your comments. Thanks for the feedback on the iStick.

You mention in the above post that "There will always be a guy ruining it for someone and in this case it just happens to be VapeShop and Twisp..."

Regarding *Twisp*, I differ to your view. Firstly, Twisp got me off stinkies and into vaping. I also think that Twisp has done more for vaping in South Africa than most would care to believe or admit. Many forum members here started on Twisp and got off smoking using their products. So to say they are "ruining it" I think is not correct.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Moshe

Silver said:


> Hi @Moshe
> 
> I have been reading this thread and all your comments. Thanks for the feedback on the iStick.
> 
> You mention in the above post that "There will always be a guy ruining it for someone and it this case it just happens to be VapeShop and Twisp..."
> 
> Regarding *Twisp*, I differ to your view. Firstly, Twisp got me off stinkies and into vaping. I also think that Twisp has done more for vaping in South Africa than most would care to believe or admit. Many forum members here started on Twisp and got off smoking using their products. So to say they are "ruining it" I think is not correct.



I take back my comment regarding the twisp and will remove it.

In hind site I was just a little upset and lashing out.

The twisp is not a bad product and the price is not that bad to start out with.

I had one as well for a week and just didn't like the top coil design but there are many other tanks out there with the same.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Moshe

Moshe said:


> I take back my comment regarding the twisp and will remove it.
> 
> In hind site I was just a little upset and lashing out.
> 
> The twisp is not a bad product and the price is not that bad to start out with.
> 
> I had one as well for a week and just didn't like the top coil design but there are many other tanks out there with the same.




I am moving this over to separate thread as I don't think it is istick related anymore.

Sorry to full the thread with only my comments.


----------



## BumbleBee

I don't agree with any of this, yes vapeshop's prices may be unreasonably high but @Moshe you knew full well what the price was, you knew what you were buying and you agreed to pay the full retail price as it was when the sale was conducted. Whether or not the seller has since reduced his pricing is irrelevant. I understand very well how cheated you feel but getting revenge on the vendor in public and dragging ecigssa into a fight as your backup is just plain rude, are you prepared for the legal implications of this action?

I, as well as a lot of other vapers and forum members started with ce4 kits or similar that sold for R1000 and up, they now sell for less than R200, do you see any of us bitching about how we were "ripped off" and demanding refunds? Come on bud, just suck it up, write it off as school fees, learn to control impulse buying and make sure you do your research properly next time.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Moshe

BumbleBee said:


> I don't agree with any of this, yes vapeshop's prices may be unreasonably high but @Moshe you knew full well what the price was, you knew what you were buying and you agreed to pay the full retail price as it was when the sale was conducted. Whether or not the seller has since reduced his pricing is irrelevant. I understand very well how cheated you feel but getting revenge on the vendor in public and dragging ecigssa into a fight as your backup is just plain rude, are you prepared for the legal implications of this action?
> 
> I, as well as a lot of other vapers and forum members started with ce4 kits or similar that sold for R1000 and up, they now sell for less than R200, do you see any of us bitching about how we were "ripped off" and demanding refunds? Come on bud, just suck it up, write it off as school fees, learn to control impulse buying and make sure you do your research properly next time.



Thank you for your comment.

I never intended it to go like this.

I only meant to let them know I was unhappy.

I didn't want my money back I had accepted my purchase and have even ordered another istick from Vapeclub.

I'm sorry you feel I am being unfair and I only posted the messages as I thought the community would be interested.

VapeShop is dealing with the complaint to the best of their ability and I commend them for that.

I was only giving them a fair chance to respond.

I would do the same with any shop I dealt with.

If you bought something from game then found it cheaper next door would you keep your mouth shut.

Sorry to use the community to get my way, it was not my intention I was only letting the vendor know I intended to post it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Moshe said:


> Thank you for your comment.
> 
> I never intended it to go like this.
> 
> I only meant to let them know I was unhappy.
> 
> I didn't want my money back I had accepted my purchase and have even ordered another istick from Vapeclub.
> 
> I'm sorry you feel I am being unfair and I only posted the messages as I thought the community would be interested.
> 
> VapeShop is dealing with the complaint to the best of their ability and I commend them for that.
> 
> I was only giving them a fair chance to respond.
> 
> I would do the same with any shop I dealt with.
> 
> If you bought something from game then found it cheaper next door would you keep your mouth shut.
> 
> Sorry to use the community to get my way, it was not my intention I was only letting the vendor know I intended to post it.


A very civil response to a not so civil comment imo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks for your understanding @Moshe

We do not want Ecigssa to become a place where people go to only "complain" about the service or prices of a particular retailer - and then posting scans of receipts etc. 

I think the advice given to newer members who join is spot on. We always advise new vapers to buy their vape gear from the retailers on this forum - they rock!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Moshe

Andre said:


> A very civil response to a not so civil comment imo.




It's his opinion and he is entitled to it.

I agree with some of what he said but do still feel there are many who also paid the same price and are just as unhappy.

I choose not to keep quite and that's my opinion.

I don't think anyone should be attacked for what they think (I don't think he was attacking me)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Moshe

Silver said:


> Thanks for your understanding @Moshe
> 
> We do not want Ecigssa to become a place where people go to only "complain" about the service or prices of a particular retailer - and then posting scans of receipts etc.
> 
> I think the advice given to newer members who join is spot on. We always advise new vapers to buy their vape gear from the retailers on this forum - they rock!



I apologize and will most definitely follow your advise in the future.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Moshe

Just to let everyone know, VapeShop has resolved the issue with me and I am very happy with their customer service.

Whether or not ecigssa played a part, I don't know and if I used the community in any way, I appologise.

I appreciate everyone's comments good or bad and I'm sorry it dragged on for so long.

I have nothing but praise for the ecig retailers in Sa and am very happy to be part of the community.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Moshe said:


> Thank you for your comment.
> 
> I never intended it to go like this.
> 
> I only meant to let them know I was unhappy.
> 
> I didn't want my money back I had accepted my purchase and have even ordered another istick from Vapeclub.
> 
> I'm sorry you feel I am being unfair and I only posted the messages as I thought the community would be interested.
> 
> VapeShop is dealing with the complaint to the best of their ability and I commend them for that.
> 
> I was only giving them a fair chance to respond.
> 
> I would do the same with any shop I dealt with.
> 
> If you bought something from game then found it cheaper next door would you keep your mouth shut.
> 
> Sorry to use the community to get my way, it was not my intention I was only letting the vendor know I intended to post it.


First off, I need to apologise for being so harsh, it was not my intention to attack you, I was simply making a point as plain as possible, and I must say again that I do fully understand and empathise with you concerning your frustrations regarding the price you paid for your iStick. While I feel that voicing ones opinion can be helpful to a community such as this one I was concerned that this situation was beginning to get out of hand as it was looking increasingly one sided. 

I am happy to hear that you and @VapeShop.co.za have come to an acceptable compromise, just unfortunate that it had to be done in this way.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Moshe

BumbleBee said:


> First off, I need to apologise for being so harsh, it was not my intention to attack you, I was simply making a point as plain as possible, and I must say again that I do fully understand and empathise with you concerning your frustrations regarding the price you paid for your iStick. While I feel that voicing ones opinion can be helpful to a community such as this one I was concerned that this situation was beginning to get out of hand as it was looking increasingly one sided.
> 
> I am happy to hear that you and @VapeShop.co.za have come to an acceptable compromise, just unfortunate that it had to be done in this way.



I agree with you 100% and again apologize for the way I handled the situation.

You are correct it was getting out of hand and I'm glad someone stepped in and stopped it.

I have since apologized to @VapeShop.co.za and deleted the conversation we had from the thread.

I have left my personal comments and the conclusion but feel it was unfair to drag them through the mud.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BigAnt

Brommer said:


> Thanks, I could only find it advertised at vapeshop.co.za @ R1200...



You either accept it and pay what you think something is worth, or accept you need to shop around for the best price on something you want.

For all interested in price ...... just searched and found it for R590 @Vapeclub.


----------



## Andre

I just noticed (looking for info for the who has stock thread) that the shop under discussion now has the iStick listed separately and not just as a combo with some clearomizer, which was the case. And the price is now a more reasonable R800 after it started off at the beginning at R1200 for the iStick alone. Competition does wonders.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## andro

Does the istick has a protective film on the screen or not? I cant decide it


----------



## Andre

andro said:


> Does the istick has a protective film on the screen or not? I cant decide it


Yes, someone did say that it has.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom

Pimp your iStick 

http://www.eleafworld.com/product/detail.php/istick-stickers.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD

Digging the snake skin


----------



## Nishen

So I picked up my Istick from Vape club this wednesday for only R590 ... Now that's a steal.. Using it since and only charged it Once so far which was yesterday... Very powerful small device ... Loving it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paulie

As far as im concerned the Istick is the best device i have purchased since the Reo! i caint put mine down!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## LandyMan

paulph201 said:


> As far as im concerned the Istick is the best device i have purchased since the Reo! i caint put mine down!


Yeah. By accidently dry burned the mAN a bit when playing with the buttons last night. Left it overnight for it to wick properly. Woke up at 6, and already halfway through the tank. This is one awesome little pocket rocket. IMHO, this is the perfect next step up from a twisp or evod starter kit. No 18650s or extra chargers, just plug and play, like entry level kits but just sssooooo much better

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Paulie

LandyMan said:


> Yeah. By accidently dry burned the mAN a bit when playing with the buttons last night. Left it overnight for it to wick properly. Woke up at 6, and already halfway through the tank. This is one awesome little pocket rocket. IMHO, this is the perfect next step up from a twisp or evod starter kit. No 18650s or extra chargers, just plug and play, like entry level kits but just sssooooo much better



This device to me makes alot more sense rather than a vision spinner or twisp.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## LandyMan

paulph201 said:


> This device to me makes alot more sense rather than a vision spinner or twisp.


Jip. But for those who have a starter kit already, this would be my suggested next step if they don't want to go full "mod mode"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silverbear

paulph201 said:


> As far as im concerned the Istick is the best device i have purchased since the Reo! i caint put mine down!


Wait till you try the e-grip

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Silverbear said:


> Wait till you try the e-grip



Is it nice hey?

Are you's getting some?


----------



## Silverbear

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Is it nice hey?
> 
> Are you's getting some?


Yes and Yes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Awesome!

I wouldn't mind a new stealth device for business hours.


----------



## Andre

Silverbear said:


> Wait till you try the e-grip


I like the juice capacity of the e-grip. And the size. Has a 1600 mAh battery I think, so somewhat smaller than the battery of the iStick. Doubt if the e-grip coil will beat the BVC coil of the mAN - reviews suggests it is very close to the BVC coil though. But it will be the most awesome stealth device on the market.
Exciting times.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan

I just built a new coil for the Kayfun, and plugged it into this little monster iStick. I prefer the look with the mAN on, but flavourwise this little box is not standing back to the BEC Pro at same 11w wattage

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat

Re people paying that, there is not much excuse, in my opinion. You hit ebay and... and then if you can't wait 3 weeks (aside from the SAPO being stuffed-up nowadays), you find local. it really is that simple. ...But what it really comes down to, i think, is people are internet users or not. google istick or whatever, you should find this forum.


----------



## Barak

Here is a mini review based on the first 3 days with the Istick. This is my first device after I bought a twisp as my first ecig. 

I love this one thing. With the twisp I got a few hours of battery life. I am quite a heavy vapor. The Istick has had one charge on Saturday evening since I got it Friday morning. It is now currently about a quarter down on battery again. 

The vapor production is insane for me compared to what I am used to. Currently running it on 8.5 watts on the 1.8ohm coil on the mini nautilus. 

This thing is amazing. Glad I got one before they sold out. 

Edit.

Once again big shout out to @VapeGrrl and Vapeclub for the awesome service. And thanks to @Andre for recommending this little beast. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DoubleD

Barak said:


> Here is a mini review based on the first 3 days with the Istick. This is my first device after I bought a twisp as my first ecig.
> 
> I love this one thing. With the twisp I got a few hours of battery life. I am quite a heavy vapor. The Istick has had one charge on Saturday evening since I got it Friday morning. It is now currently about a quarter down on battery again.
> 
> The vapor production is insane for me compared to what I am used to. Currently running it on 8.5 watts on the 1.8ohm coil on the mini nautilus.
> 
> This thing is amazing. Glad I got one before they sold out.
> 
> Edit.
> 
> Once again big shout out to @VapeGrrl and Vapeclub for the awesome service. And thanks to @Andre for recommending this little beast.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Thats awesome bud  I cant wait for mine to arrive  How's the threading on your iStick?


----------



## Barak

DoubleD said:


> Thats awesome bud  I cant wait for mine to arrive  How's the threading on your iStick?


No problem with it. With the 510 adapter, it doesn't pick up my other 2 tanks for some reason. It picked up the twisp once but never again after that. 

Only weird thing is that it picked up my 1.8ohm coil as 1.9ohm. After the charge it changed to 2.0ohm. Doesn't affect it tho. Just something I noticed. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## DoubleD

Barak said:


> No problem with it. With the 510 adapter, it doesn't pick up my other 2 tanks for some reason. It picked up the twisp once but never again after that.
> 
> Only weird thing is that it picked up my 1.8ohm coil as 1.9ohm. After the charge it changed to 2.0ohm. Doesn't affect it tho. Just something I noticed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk




what tanks are they? I hope the adapter works on mine, I only have 2 gtanks which requires the adapter..


----------



## Barak

DoubleD said:


> what tanks are they? I hope the adapter works on mine, I only have 2 gtanks which requires the adapter..


Both were twisp tanks

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## free3dom

It also doesn't make contact with my Kanger MOW tank, but the Mini Protank 3 works just fine.

Interesting is that someone on here is actually using it with the MOW tank, so it probably depends on the coil too.


----------



## Rob Fisher

My Kangertech EMOW works really well on my iStick! I'm using a 1,6 ohm coil.


----------



## Andre

Barak said:


> Only weird thing is that it picked up my 1.8ohm coil as 1.9ohm. After the charge it changed to 2.0ohm. Doesn't affect it tho. Just something I noticed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


That is quite normal. Someone did explain why, but I do not remember the details.


----------



## free3dom

Rob Fisher said:


> My Kangertech EMOW works really well on my iStick! I'm using a 1,6 ohm coil.



I remember now, you posted a pic of it with your Reos. So far it's the tank that looks best on it IMHO 

It's very curious why mine is not working as I tried two different coils on it (a 1.5 and a 1.8 Ohm, both V2 dual coils). I'll try one of the older style dual coils and see if that works.

Could also just be that my adapter pin is slightly deeper than yours


----------



## free3dom

Andre said:


> That is quite normal. Someone did explain why, but I do not remember the details.



I read that too and have also observed some "incorrect" readings compared to my Ohm meter. Curious.


----------



## DoubleD

Rob Fisher said:


> My Kangertech EMOW works really well on my iStick! I'm using a 1,6 ohm coil.



Do you still have your Vision Gtank Rob? If you do, would you mind checking to see if it works with the adapter on the iStick?

Edit: Cant see why it wouldn't work...


----------



## Rob Fisher

DoubleD said:


> Do you still have your Vision Gtank Rob? If you do, would you mind checking to see if it works with the adapter on the iStick?
> 
> Edit: Cant see why it wouldn't work...



I don't I'm afraid... I gifted it to a stinky a while back.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD

Im getting my iStick tomorrow!!!  Tomorrow!!! iStick!!! In my hands!!!  

 Excited much!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Franky

I got mine this morning thanks to Aramex screwing up the overnight delivery for Friday. It's a lot smaller than you'd expect but it is a whole lot of awesome!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD

Random input on my iStick: I got 18 hrs of vape time (excluding down time while I slept lol) on the factory charge and it took 4hrs10mins to charge fully. Resistance used were 1.6ohm coils @ 6w throughout the charge cycle. 

Awesome little device

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## free3dom

DoubleD said:


> Random input on my iStick: I got 18 hrs of vape time (excluding down time while I slept lol) on the factory charge and it took 4hrs10mins to charge fully. Resistance used were 1.6ohm coils @ 6w throughout the charge cycle.
> 
> Awesome little device



Mine lasts about 2-2.5 days (including down time ) using a 1.3 Ohm coil @ 10-14W.
Charging takes around 2.5 hours through wall charger and 3 hours through USB (though I was using a dedicated "charge" port on my USB hub) - both times I was using it moderately while charging.

I totally agree...it's a very nice little battery


----------



## DoubleD

free3dom said:


> Mine lasts about 2-2.5 days (including down time ) using a 1.3 Ohm coil @ 10-14W.
> Charging takes around 2.5 hours through wall charger and 3 hours through USB (though I was using a dedicated "charge" port on my USB hub) - both times I was using it moderately while charging.
> 
> I totally agree...it's a very nice little battery




Thats some great digits you got there, whats the rating on the wall charger? and were you using the USB2 or 3?


----------



## free3dom

DoubleD said:


> Thats some great digits you got there, whats the rating on the wall charger? and were you using the USB2 or 3?



It's a 5V/500mA charger (one I got with my Kanger EMOW kit) and the hub I used is USB2.

I was quite surprised at how quick it charged...basically the same duration as my Vision Spinner 2 which is only a 1600mAh.


----------



## DoubleD

free3dom said:


> It's a 5V/500mA charger (one I got with my Kanger EMOW kit) and the hub I used is USB2.
> 
> I was quite surprised at how quick it charged...basically the same duration as my Vision Spinner 2 which is only a 1600mAh.



Same as mine, wonder why mine took that much longer. Either way I am very happy with the iStick, the only down side is that I only own one lol
Now I just need a simple tank that I can build single coil 1ohm builds that doesnt leak and I'll be happier than a duck in a pond


----------



## Jacob_Ventura

DoubleD said:


> Random input on my iStick: I got 18 hrs of vape time (excluding down time while I slept lol) on the factory charge and it took 4hrs10mins to charge fully. Resistance used were 1.6ohm coils @ 6w throughout the charge cycle.
> 
> Awesome little device


Hey @DoubleD, mine charges super fast with regular pc usb,less than 1 1/2 hours to full chrarge,maybe closer to an hour,with super long battery performance. Not sure how to help you just wanted to let you know mine performs like a beast. I am also on 1.6ohm. Sorry this reply might be a little random but hopefully the feedback helps.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JakesSA

Just for interest sake, the manufacturer recommends a 1000mA charger as that is the maximum current the little charge chip on the iStick can handle. Of course 500mA will work fine, albeit a tad slower, as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## free3dom

JakesSA said:


> Just for interest sake, the manufacturer recommends a 1000mA charger as that is the maximum current the little charge chip on the iStick can handle. Of course 500mA will work fine, albeit a tad slower, as well.



That's very helpful info thanks! I do have a 1A charger around here somewhere - will give it a go for the next cycle and report back 

@Jacob_Ventura are you using USB3 to charge? USB3 outputs 900mAh (vs USB2's 500mAh) so that would explain the faster speed.


----------



## Jacob_Ventura

@free3dom ,yes usb three, I should have mentioned it


----------



## free3dom

Jacob_Ventura said:


> @free3dom ,yes usb three, I should have mentioned it



Thanks for confirming 
That should mean we can get close to 1hr charge time using a 1A charger


----------



## free3dom

@DoubleD the fact that yours took 4 hours to charge might indicate that the USB port you are using is outputting less than 500 mAh.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD

free3dom said:


> @DoubleD the fact that yours took 4 hours to charge might indicate that the USB port you are using is outputting less than 500 mAh.



Yip, Im thinking that too, on the next charge cycle Im going to try usb 3 and the my samsung charger which is 5v 0.7A but I guessing usb3 is going to be the faster option here.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD

Im getting some crazy vape times here  So I started using my Samsung charger which is a 5v 0.7A output and got 20hrs of vape time on the second charge and now it looks like I'm going to hit 21hrs on my third charge!   This little blue power house is making me happier each day 

If I hit 22hrs Ill be forced to admit that this thing is perfect and would have to buy another one  

@free3dom Getting about 2hrs 25mins with the Samsung charger  Winning!

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## free3dom

DoubleD said:


> Im getting some crazy vape times here  So I started using my Samsung charger which is a 5v 0.7A output and got 20hrs of vape time on the second charge and now it looks like I'm going to hit 21hrs on my third charge!   This little blue power house is making me happier each day
> 
> If I hit 22hrs Ill be forced to admit that this thing is perfect and would have to buy another one
> 
> @free3dom Getting about 2hrs 25mins with the Samsung charger  Winning!



I have tried using my 1A charger and it still took 2h20m to charge (10min faster than my 500mA one), so it seems that it maxes out somewhere around 500-600mA (guessing). All in all, 2.5hrs charge time is fine by me as I'm still getting 2.5 days worth of use out of it. 

So far I have been very impressed by this little monster, absolutely perfect for my needs 

Might also have to consider getting it a friend

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Matuka

Just a quick question - what tanks are you guys running on the iStick? I am seriously thinking of getting one, but don't want to have to fork out for new tanks as well.


----------



## LandyMan

Matuka said:


> Just a quick question - what tanks are you guys running on the iStick? I am seriously thinking of getting one, but don't want to have to fork out for new tanks as well.


I am using a mAN or Kayfun 3.1 clone

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

Matuka said:


> Just a quick question - what tanks are you guys running on the iStick? I am seriously thinking of getting one, but don't want to have to fork out for new tanks as well.



I run both my Kayfun and my MPT3 on the iStick. Others i've seen run Nautilus (Std+Mini), MOW, RDA/RBAs...pretty much anything.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Matuka said:


> Just a quick question - what tanks are you guys running on the iStick? I am seriously thinking of getting one, but don't want to have to fork out for new tanks as well.


mAN all the way.


----------



## Dubz

I'm using Aerotank V2 and Kayfun 3.1


----------



## DoubleD

Matuka said:


> Just a quick question - what tanks are you guys running on the iStick? I am seriously thinking of getting one, but don't want to have to fork out for new tanks as well.



Im running a Vision Gtank - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vision-g-tank.1666/  
What tank are you currently using @Matuka ? 
Either way its like @free3dom said, people are running anything from clearomizers to drippers so you should be fine.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## LandyMan

I have my best coil yet in the Kayfun (1.3 ohm) and picked up a little something from Vape King to match the black of the iStick. I love the new look:

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## DoubleD

LandyMan said:


> I have my best coil yet in the Kayfun (1.3 ohm) and picked up a little something from Vape King to match the black of the iStick. I love the new look:



Looks awesome @LandyMan

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## keeganvaper

who has stock of this?


----------



## rogue zombie

keeganvaper said:


> who has stock of this?



www.sirvape.co.za has iSticks in stock

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz

It looks like Eciggies also has stock.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Barak

Vapeclub has them for 590. Or they will have again soon for 590

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## LandyMan

LandyMan said:


> I have my best coil yet in the Kayfun (1.3 ohm) and picked up a little something from Vape King to match the black of the iStick. I love the new look:


And the mAN also got some bling yesterday:

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee

LandyMan said:


> And the mAN also got some bling yesterday:


That's an awesome looking tip, I see there's a little matching something on the fire button too


----------



## DoubleD

Looks like fasttech sold out in a day...iStick orgy! lol http://www.fasttech.com/products/1/10011027/1943500-authentic-eleaf-istick-2200mah-variable-voltage

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## LandyMan

BumbleBee said:


> That's an awesome looking tip, I see there's a little matching something on the fire button too


LOL, I didn't even see it, but reckon it was the reflection of my red shirt, bbuutttt, something like that would look awesome if it was permanent


----------



## BumbleBee

DoubleD said:


> Looks like fasttech sold out in a day...iStick orgy! lol http://www.fasttech.com/products/1/10011027/1943500-authentic-eleaf-istick-2200mah-variable-voltage


They sold out in an hour 

The pink was the last to go


----------



## JakesSA

I'd say it's more of a light raspberry colour ..

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Yiannaki

BumbleBee said:


> They sold out in an hour
> 
> The light raspberry was the last to go



Fixed  in accordance with the colour description by @JakesSA  lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee

I finally got my hands one one and I must say this thing is amazing, so much power in such a tiny little package! Still trying to wrap my head around this "step down" stuff. I'm vaping on the Rose V2 with a 1.4 ohm 28g build that I was running on the SVD at 11 watts, on the iStick I get a better experience at 7.5 Watts. The iStick is also doing a better job at heating the coil up quicker. Weirdly I'm getting much better flavour on this 

What an amazing little thingie

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yip the iStick is a real winner!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stochastic

BumbleBee said:


> I finally got my hands one one and I must say this thing is amazing, so much power in such a tiny little package! Still trying to wrap my head around this "step down" stuff. I'm vaping on the Rose V2 with a 1.4 ohm 28g build that I was running on the SVD at 11 watts, on the iStick I get a better experience at 7.5 Watts. The iStick is also doing a better job at heating the coil up quicker. Weirdly I'm getting much better flavour on this
> 
> What an amazing little thingie
> 
> View attachment 16140


See PBusardo's review for the reason.


----------



## BumbleBee

Stochastic said:


> See PBusardo's review for the reason.


I will have to watch that one again, watched it ages ago but can't remember, I think I may have fallen asleep

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## rogue zombie

Yip this little thing saved me having to buy s more expensive, larger and an overkill of a mod.

Must have device.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Dubz

I liked my first one so much I had to get a second one

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee

I can see myself packing the trusted SVDs away pretty soon, but they do look pretty badass compared to the iStick, it would actually be a bit more comfortable if it was ever so slightly bigger, I feel like a lobster holding this little thing.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver

BumbleBee said:


> I finally got my hands one one and I must say this thing is amazing, so much power in such a tiny little package! Still trying to wrap my head around this "step down" stuff. I'm vaping on the Rose V2 with a 1.4 ohm 28g build that I was running on the SVD at 11 watts, on the iStick I get a better experience at 7.5 Watts. The iStick is also doing a better job at heating the coil up quicker. Weirdly I'm getting much better flavour on this
> 
> What an amazing little thingie
> 
> View attachment 16140



Hi @BumbleBee - glad you liking the iStick!
Lovely

As far as I understand (from the PBusardo video) the iStick's measurements use the average voltage - whereas most other devices like the SVD use RMS Voltage. The average voltage is lower than the RMS. Same applies to Power. 

So to compare the iStick to the SVD for example, the iStick will need to be set to a lower setting. 

I was looking for a simple way to convert from Average to RMS. 
I found the following site with a nifty calculator:
http://www.learningaboutelectronics.com/Articles/Voltage-rms-calculator.php

They also have a nice little description:
RMS voltage is a method of representing an AC voltage waveform in which the RMS value specifies the amount of DC voltage that will produce the same heating effect, or power dissipation, in a circuit, that the AC signal would over its entire cycle.
Thus, the RMS value is a very important value when comparing AC signals to DC signals, in that they both produce the same amount of heating in a circuit and cause the same amount of dissipation of power. 

Back to your example:

Using that simple calculator site, the RMS voltage is *1.1107 *times higher than the Average. So the factor to convert is 1.1107. Something tells me this may be an oversimplification because surely the frequency of the modulation needs to also be taken into account? Nevertheless, let us assume this factor is right. Let's apply it to your example.

On the SVD, your Rose has a resistance of 1.4 ohms and you set it on a power of 11 Watts. That translates to a Voltage of 3.92V. This is a RMS Voltage since we suspect the SVD uses RMS readings.

To get the same "effect" on the iStick, one would expect to set it to 3.53V (3.92/1.1107). I.e. the equivalent in Average Voltage terms, just dividing by that factor. This would then equate to a power of 8.9 Watts, or about 20% lower than the power setting on the SVD.

Incidentally, since Power= V squared/R, the 1.1107 factor above for Voltage means that at the same resistance, converting from Average power to RMS power means a factor of 1.234. So Power (RMS) = 1.234 x Power (Average). Of course, this only applies if this simple conversion factor is correct.

It is interesting that you are using a setting of 7.5 Watts on the iStick, which is lower than the suggested equivalent from our simple calculation above. Maybe the type of modulation it uses is different, leading to a perceived stronger hit. Or maybe the calculation above is too simplistic. 

I find similar results to you @BumbleBee. My Evod runs at 7.5 Watts on my MVP. When I put it on the iStick, my calculation above suggests about 6 Watts (7.5/1.234). Yet when I put it on 6 Watts, it feels more powerful. I need to do more testing with different atties.

On another note, this may suggest that the iStick is capable of more than 20 Watts RMS. At 20 Watts Average it is likely pushing around 24.6 Watts RMS. So in usual vaping terminology, it may actually be a 24.6 Watt device  

Perhaps some of the experienced electronics buffs can comment here. My main concern is the simplistic conversion factor of 1.1107 from average to RMS voltage.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Hi @BumbleBee - glad you liking the iStick!
> Lovely
> 
> As far as I understand (from the PBusardo video) the iStick's measurements use the average voltage - whereas most other devices like the SVD use RMS Voltage. The average voltage is lower than the RMS. Same applies to Power.
> 
> So to compare the iStick to the SVD for example, the iStick will need to be set to a lower setting.
> 
> I was looking for a simple way to convert from Average to RMS.
> I found the following site with a nifty calculator:
> http://www.learningaboutelectronics.com/Articles/Voltage-rms-calculator.php
> 
> They also have a nice little description:
> RMS voltage is a method of representing an AC voltage waveform in which the RMS value specifies the amount of DC voltage that will produce the same heating effect, or power dissipation, in a circuit, that the AC signal would over its entire cycle.
> Thus, the RMS value is a very important value when comparing AC signals to DC signals, in that they both produce the same amount of heating in a circuit and cause the same amount of dissipation of power.
> 
> Back to your example:
> 
> Using that simple calculator site, the RMS voltage is *1.1107 *times higher than the Average. So the factor to convert is 1.1107. Something tells me this may be an oversimplification because surely the frequency of the modulation needs to also be taken into account? Nevertheless, let us assume this factor is right. Let's apply it to your example.
> 
> On the SVD, your Rose has a resistance of 1.4 ohms and you set it on a power of 11 Watts. That translates to a Voltage of 3.92V. This is a RMS Voltage since we suspect the SVD uses RMS readings.
> 
> To get the same "effect" on the iStick, one would expect to set it to 3.53V (3.92/1.1107). I.e. the equivalent in Average Voltage terms, just dividing by that factor. This would then equate to a power of 8.9 Watts, or about 20% lower than the power setting on the SVD.
> 
> Incidentally, since Power= V squared/R, the 1.1107 factor above for Voltage means that at the same resistance, converting from Average power to RMS power means a factor of 1.234. So Power (RMS) = 1.234 x Power (Average). Of course, this only applies if this simple conversion factor is correct.
> 
> It is interesting that you are using a setting of 7.5 Watts on the iStick, which is lower than the suggested equivalent from our simple calculation above. Maybe the type of modulation it uses is different, leading to a perceived stronger hit. Or maybe the calculation above is too simplistic.
> 
> I find similar results to you @BumbleBee. My Evod runs at 7.5 Watts on my MVP. When I put it on the iStick, my calculation above suggests about 6 Watts (7.5/1.234). Yet when I put it on 6 Watts, it feels more powerful. I need to do more testing with different atties.
> 
> On another note, this may suggest that the iStick is capable of more than 20 Watts RMS. At 20 Watts Average it is likely pushing around 24.6 Watts RMS. So in usual vaping terminology, it may actually be a 24.6 Watt device
> 
> Perhaps some of the experienced electronics buffs can comment here. My main concern is the simplistic conversion factor of 1.1107 from average to RMS voltage.


Way too complex for me. And you have to factor in that as the battery runs down the difference becomes smaller! Much easier to do it just by feel.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> Way too complex for me. And you have to factor in that as the battery runs down the difference becomes smaller! Much easier to do it just by feel.



Agreed @Andre - it is complex. 

I wonder why eLeaf chose to do it like this and not stick with the traditional RMS reading. 
Maybe there is a good reason. Who knows.


----------



## BumbleBee

That makes good sense @Silver, could also explain why the battery mileage is so good with the iStick. I am going to agree with @Andre though, when you started using the numeric keypad I started getting a bit lost. When I first used this little thing I remembered folks talking about running much lower power settings so I hooked up an atty and dialed the iStick right down and tried it, turning it up gradually until it felt right.

Another thing.... I tried my Kayfun on it, I have a 1.1 ohm micro coil in there running all day on the SVD at 11W, chain vaping with no problems. On the iStick at it's lowest setting of 8.1W I get a dry hit on the first toot. So it looks like I will have to change my builds for this device, maybe another wrap or two with a bigger ID to accommodate more wicking. I'm using 28g on a 2mm ID with rayon.


----------



## Nooby

Either way, the battery lasts me 2 days, and I just use the lowest watts that accommodates my current ohms(1.2 - 1.4), oh and I love the look of it with the Atomic  with excellent vapour as well

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee

Silver said:


> Agreed @Andre - it is complex.
> 
> I wonder why eLeaf chose to do it like this and not stick with the traditional RMS reading.
> Maybe there is a good reason. Who knows.


I'm guessing that they chose this setup because the circuity is more compact and appears to delivers more power than a device using RMS


----------



## Dubz

BumbleBee said:


> That makes good sense @Silver, could also explain why the battery mileage is so good with the iStick. I am going to agree with @Andre though, when you started using the numeric keypad I started getting a bit lost. When I first used this little thing I remembered folks talking about running much lower power settings so I hooked up an atty and dialed the iStick right down and tried it, turning it up gradually until it felt right.
> 
> Another thing.... I tried my Kayfun on it, I have a 1.1 ohm micro coil in there running all day on the SVD at 11W, chain vaping with no problems. On the iStick at it's lowest setting of 8.1W I get a dry hit on the first toot. So it looks like I will have to change my builds for this device, maybe another wrap or two with a bigger ID to accommodate more wicking. I'm using 28g on a 2mm ID with rayon.


I also had an issue with burnt hit with my kayfun on the istick. What ended up working for me was a spaced out coil versus my usual compressed "micro" coil, I also use a 2mm ID with rayon wick. I haven't had a dry hit in days now

Reactions: Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Dubz said:


> I also had an issue with burnt hit with my kayfun on the istick. What ended up working for me was a spaced out coil versus my usual compressed "micro" coil, I also use a 2mm ID with rayon wick. I haven't had a dry hit in days now


Good to know 

I will stretch this coil out a little and see if that makes a difference, thanks for the tip


----------



## Dubz

No probs, would love to hear if it works for you too


----------



## Andre

BumbleBee said:


> That makes good sense @Silver, could also explain why the battery mileage is so good with the iStick. I am going to agree with @Andre though, when you started using the numeric keypad I started getting a bit lost. When I first used this little thing I remembered folks talking about running much lower power settings so I hooked up an atty and dialed the iStick right down and tried it, turning it up gradually until it felt right.
> 
> Another thing.... I tried my Kayfun on it, I have a 1.1 ohm micro coil in there running all day on the SVD at 11W, chain vaping with no problems. On the iStick at it's lowest setting of 8.1W I get a dry hit on the first toot. So it looks like I will have to change my builds for this device, maybe another wrap or two with a bigger ID to accommodate more wicking. I'm using 28g on a 2mm ID with rayon.


The higher the resistance of your coil, the lower the power you can get on the iStick. Choose the Eleaf iStick on this site (courtesy of @JW Flynn) to see what they recommend - seems to me 1.5 ohms for the widest range of power.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## free3dom

The iStick performs really well using a *dual coil* that is in the 1.0-1.2Ohm range on the Kayfun. I run my dual coil Kayfun build (1.1Ohm) at 20W and it rocks - no dry hits at all and intense flavour. Of course, it's a bit of a pain to build, but really worth it for use with the iStick.

You can see my dual coil Kayfun build here.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Andre said:


> The higher the resistance of your coil, the lower the power you can get on the iStick. Choose the Eleaf iStick on this site (courtesy of @JW Flynn) to see what they recommend - seems to me 1.5 ohms for the widest range of power.


That is pretty cool, I wouldn't have spotted that on the site if you guys didn't point it out, thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Dubz said:


> No probs, would love to hear if it works for you too


So far so good @Dubz, I spread the coil out a little and rewicked, it was burned in the middle. Too much heat concentrated in a very small space I think, the spaced coil should slow that down quite a bit. I've built a few spaced coils before and they worked quite well but have been doing tight microcoils lately for some reason, thanks for reminding me how nice spaced coils work


----------



## Dubz

@BumbleBee No probs just glad I could help.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Renaldo

Just ordered 2 for family members. Total came to 1300 and it includes 4 days shipping and also comes with Kangertech Aerotank MOW for each iStick.

Heavengifts.com running their special.

Good Deal.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz

That's a good combo. MOW tank looks great on the istick


----------



## Raslin

Renaldo said:


> Just ordered 2 for family members. Total came to 1300 and it includes 4 days shipping and also comes with Kangertech Aerotank MOW for each iStick.
> 
> Heavengifts.com running their special.
> 
> Good Deal.



Sound like a brilliant deal, have you ordered from this site before?


----------



## Renaldo

Yes I have. I order most of my Eleaf stuff from them. Very Fast and very good!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raslin

That's good to know. thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD

For interest sake : 













Source : http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/2k5ceq/istick_by_eleaf_deconstructed/clie7d6


----------



## JakesSA

I'm convinced there is some arcane knowledge hidden in those graphs, I am however vape meet hungover'ed and cannot seem to focus on so many squiggly lines

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## free3dom

JakesSA said:


> I'm convinced there is some arcane knowledge hidden in those graphs, I am however vape meet hungover'ed and cannot seem to focus on so many squiggly lines



I think what he's trying to say is....the iStick can draw pretty pictures

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DoubleD

JakesSA said:


> I'm convinced there is some arcane knowledge hidden in those graphs, I am however vape meet hungover'ed and cannot seem to focus on so many squiggly lines





free3dom said:


> I think what he's trying to say is....the iStick can draw pretty pictures





Basically, I wanted to know what batteries could replace the istick lipo when needed and what these graphs illustrate is that the istick needs a battery with a continuous discharge rate of at least 8A.  Not major information hence "For interest sake"


----------



## free3dom

DoubleD said:


> Basically, I wanted to know what batteries could replace the istick lipo when needed and what these graphs illustrate is that the istick needs a battery with a continuous discharge rate of at least 8A.  Not major information hence "For interest sake"



Awesome, so it's pretty AND useful 

If it only requires 8A continuous then you should be able to put a 3100mAh in there...and then it will last forever (or 2-3 days, whichever comes first) 

If I remember correctly PBusardo disassembled one in his review vid..looked like a bit of a pain to switch out. Have you seen any tutorials on doing the swap properly?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DoubleD

free3dom said:


> Awesome, so it's pretty AND useful
> 
> *If it only requires 8A continuous then you should be able to put a 3100mAh in there...and then it will last forever (or 2-3 days, whichever comes first) *
> 
> If I remember correctly PBusardo disassembled one in his review vid..looked like a bit of a pain to switch out. Have you seen any tutorials on doing the swap properly?



Exactly 
Haven't seen a tutorial but I doubt it will be difficult to do even if you only have an soldering iron, a mini spot welder would be better but not necessary.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

hmmmm , this or the Egrip ... I'm in two minds Egrip looks like an awesome mod for office carry and out and about , but the iStick you have more range with regards to tanks etc ... hell maybe sell the Evic and get both

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## JaxxGTA

Quite a few forum members suggested the iStick when I was asking about a battery for the nautilus mini I ordered. So I did a bit of searching and although I would like to support the local guys, I couldn't pass up this deal: http://www.gearbest.com/electronic-cigarettes/pp_103682.html
$31 plus free shipping! I had to order one right away.


----------



## Silver

JaxxGTA said:


> Quite a few forum members suggested the iStick when I was asking about a battery for the nautilus mini I ordered. So I did a bit of searching and although I would like to support the local guys, I couldn't pass up this deal: http://www.gearbest.com/electronic-cigarettes/pp_103682.html
> $31 plus free shipping! I had to order one right away.



Interesting
What kind of shipping is that and where is it shipped from @JaxxGTA ?


----------



## JaxxGTA

@Silver it is standard postage from china so it may take a month or more considering the delays at the moment with SAPO!


----------



## Silver

I see. Ok good luck with that. Remember duties as well. If you are patient I guess you will save a bit. But there is also the risk it doesn't arrive. Hope it goes ok. Let us know when you get it


----------



## Daniel

Got this deal myself , R80 shipping so not too bad

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DoubleD

A 1:1 clone was enivitable -





http://www.fasttech.com/products/1/...t-20-2200mah-variable-voltage-wattage-battery

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cat

hehhehheh 
i suppose it's the same board/electronics, the weird voltage...the reviews will be coming in soon. 

PS: oh wow, the colours.


----------



## Cat

Daniel said:


> Got this deal myself , R80 shipping so not too bad



i didn't know the Mow came in all those colours. 
_And_ they've got Samsung batteries. Although same price as illumn.com (USA not drop shipping, highly recommended) - i was going to get them there, but now...i think i'll finally get an istick.  With a Mow. But, problem, bad enough trying to choose the istick colour, now i have to choose a Mow colour. _oh!_
Nice shop, good find.


----------



## Daniel

Cat said:


> i didn't know the Mow came in all those colours.
> _And_ they've got Samsung batteries. Although same price as illumn.com (USA not drop shipping, highly recommended) - i was going to get them there, but now...i think i'll finally get an istick.  With a Mow. But, problem, bad enough trying to choose the istick colour, now i have to choose a Mow colour. _oh!_Nice shop, good find.



Turns out they can not ship via normal mail , so will have to do DHL which would drive the price up , ah well was worth a try guess I'll buy local then ...


----------



## Cat

ohh :-/ That would be the battery...makes me wonder what would happen if i ordered batteries on ebay, from China or HK. Apparently China Post has been rejecting parcels with batteries in them. Maybe @Renaldo got in before this problem started. Couple months ago i ran into the problem with fasttech - first they notified me that they had changed it to surface mail and removed Phillipines Post from their list, then some weeks later they opened a support ticket and refunded the payment.
But i'm _not_ going to pay R200 for batteries that sell for $6~7. 

Anyway, i have just now been trying to verify that those coloured Mow tanks are authentic KangerTech and i can't! First, kangeronline.com store offers only silver/ss and black. kangertechus.com shows *Stainless, Black, Blue, Red, Brown *...google images, all the images that show all those colours are on alibaba and dubious UK and .nl shops. 
i dunno. If they're fakes, then they've faked the box and everything.


----------



## Daniel

yup , cancelled order and they refunded me asking to use other DHL option but even that is a stretch , oh well ....


----------



## Cat

Interesting... 



> *Do you have problem with my local customs?*
> The last update: 2013-01-14 00:00
> 
> It can't help being risky to import e-cigarette, especially e-juice and prefilled cartridges.
> 
> We don't send orders to HongKong, as it is forbidden to import e-cigarette there.
> We don't send orders within China, as we only do foreign trade.According to our customers' feedbacks, *Argentina, Canada, Denmark, Germany, Philippines,Malaysia, Mexico ,South Korea, South Africa and Switzerland* customs pay attention to parcels containing e-juice and prefilled cartridges. We also have orders seized by those customs.



http://www.heavengifts.com/article/Do-you-have-problem-with-my-local-customs_112.html


----------



## Renaldo

Hey All,

I have ordered via Heavengifts on four previous occasions and have only used the DHL option as it gets here in 4 days. Here is a picture of my latest shipment that arrived yesterday. The value of the parcel was R1200 and I didn't even get a customs charge. They are safe and reliable to use.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gazzacpt

Renaldo said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I have ordered via Heavengifts on four previous occasions and have only used the DHL option as it gets here in 4 days. Here is a picture of my latest shipment that arrived yesterday. The value of the parcel was R1200 and I didn't even get a customs charge. They are safe and reliable to use.


But how much did DHL charge you in courier, clearance and admin fees?


----------



## Cat

Awesome! Thanks! That encourages me. Amazing that no import tax, what about VAT - surely they did that? (UPS and Fedex add whatever import duty they can find.) 
$39 DHL, not bad, it adds a lot to the cost but better than $50+ for USPS International Express. 

i have another problem, though (i sent email to them) - when i add the istick bundle, it doesn't let me add anything else and it ignores what i add to the cart on another page, and updating the cart doesn't sort it out.


----------



## Renaldo

Cat said:


> Awesome! Thanks! That encourages me. Amazing that no import tax, what about VAT - surely they did that? (UPS and Fedex add whatever import duty they can find.)
> $39 DHL, not bad, it adds a lot to the cost but better than $50+ for USPS International Express.
> 
> i have another problem, though (i sent email to them) - when i add the istick bundle, it doesn't let me add anything else and it ignores what i add to the cart on another page, and updating the cart doesn't sort it out.



It's a special they are running so you can't add anything else to the cart as it's a only Eleaf istick special. You can however order a couple of them and then say in the description for shipping what colors you want. Also, I got lucky on tax and vat this time around, I have been charged in the past, Customs wanted to charge me R1000 on a R900 parcel but all you do is tell DHL when they call you to send it back to customs to re evaluate as they do try their luck. State it's E-cigs and not electronics so should fall in a different category. Mine went from R1000 customs the first time to R200 customs after I asked them to re evaluate.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Renaldo

I have to say these things are powerful. I own Provari's and I won't lie, maybe it's because the coils are new on the iStick but they are pulling better and giving more clouds  My wife loves her pink one ha ha!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cat

Nice pic. Good idea, getting the rainbow colour Mow on the pink iStick.


----------



## Arthster

Didn't one of the guys at Vape meet use it to demo juice? If it was then put me down for one.


----------



## Renaldo

Can't order more than three without the shipping going crazy so the first person to respond to this post can get the extra one I ordered (Silver iStick with Silver Aerotank Mow) for R1000 and this includes shipping to your door. (I'm not making a cent, just helping out).

Thanks


----------



## Arthster

How much?


----------



## Arthster

Oh wait never mind... Vape in front of the screen again. Sorry bud. Im out Xmas has sucked a dent in my bank account...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Renaldo

Gazzacpt said:


> But how much did DHL charge you in courier, clearance and admin fees?


Nothing this time around which is strange, usually DHL will call me once it clears customs to tell me how much I must pay in and it usually ranges from R200 to R400 for a parcel of R1500 or more. Sometimes Customs tries their luck and charges R1000 but then you simply tell DHL to send it back for re evaluation and tell them that it's e-cigs and not electronics. 

DHL from Heavengifts to here with a parcel that weighs 500g is about R400 and it gets here in 3 to 4 days.


----------



## Daniel

Cat said:


> Nice pic. Good idea, getting the rainbow colour Mow on the pink iStick.



I believe the correct colour is 'Rose Madder'  @paulph201 there you go buddy it's NOT pink LOL

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Daniel

JaxxGTA said:


> Quite a few forum members suggested the iStick when I was asking about a battery for the nautilus mini I ordered. So I did a bit of searching and although I would like to support the local guys, I couldn't pass up this deal: http://www.gearbest.com/electronic-cigarettes/pp_103682.html
> $31 plus free shipping! I had to order one right away.



@JaxxGTA , for $9 more you could have ordered the Hana MODZ 30W  (which is subsequently what I did LOL)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JaxxGTA

@Daniel, I guess I should have browsed the site a bit!!  Oh well something else to save up for!


----------



## Daniel

I think my vape budget is officially blown LOL .... what budget ....


----------



## Cat

So i verified that these are genuine Kanger Mow clearos, all these colours, which the kangertech websites do not have. KangerTech said i can get them with a minimum order quantity 200.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Cat said:


> So i verified that these are genuine Kanger Mow clearos, all these colours, which the kangertech websites do not have. KangerTech said i can get them with a minimum order quantity 200.


lol, you wanna start a group buy?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cat

You know, i thought he meant per colour - which would _not_ work. Then again, we wouldn't get 200 anyway, with all the colours. 



> hi  i see that this seller has *many colors* of Kanger Mow, but Kanger website does not have those colors. Are they authentic, genuine Kanger ?
> http://www.heavengifts.com/KangerTech-Aerotank-Mow-BCC-Cartomizer-1.8ml.html
> Please advise.
> Thank you
> Regards, Brian Parker
> 
> 
> *KangerTech <sales@kangeronline.com> *
> 
> Dear Cat,
> 
> If you want we can produce for you. MOQ is 200cps.
> 
> Young
> 
> With Kind Regards,
> KangerTech
> Add:A1 building Haocheng Industrial Park NO.66 Hexiu Road Heping Village Fuyong Town Bao’an District Shenzhen China
> 
> 
> hi Young, you did not answer my question. i want to know if the Mow for sale at heavengifts.com is *authentic*genuine* KangerTech product. Because they have colors that not available on kangertech websites. Please understand, i am trying to buy only genuine Kangertech product. Please advise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Cat,
> 
> Thanks for your email!
> Yes, they are authentic*genuine* KangerTech product.
> Young
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Kind Regards,
> KangerTech
> Add:A1 building Haocheng Industrial Park NO.66 Hexiu Road Heping Village Fuyong Town Bao’an District Shenzhen China


----------



## BumbleBee

Cat said:


> You know, i thought he meant per colour - which would _not_ work. Then again, we wouldn't get 200 anyway, with all the colours.


hehe, precisely why I'd like someone else to start it 

whoever does, I'd like a purple one please, or maybe orange 

ps, thanks for confirming that these are authentic by the way, I've been wondering for a while now.


----------



## Cat

i thought it was too odd that kangertech sites only show ss and black. So now we know, how it works. ...They probably get the clones made themselves anyway. i mean companies like KangerTech. They probably get the manufacturer to do some without the logo and then put them out through agents as a sideline. 

Group buy: i'm sure heavengifts would do it. Don't need a discount, their price is low enough, just need the DHL + customs duty shared among ..say 10 people, even 8. i'll ask them. i'm waiting for a reply to email this morning, when i asked why i couldn't add other items to the cart with the istick bundle. Let's see if they reply.


----------



## Daniel

I'd be keen on group buy on the iStick + MOW combo ... we can split the DHL shipping


----------



## BumbleBee

Cat said:


> i thought it was too odd that kangertech sites only show ss and black. So now we know, how it works. ...They probably get the clones made themselves anyway. i mean companies like KangerTech. They probably get the manufacturer to do some without the logo and then put them out through agents as a sideline.
> 
> Group buy: i'm sure heavengifts would do it. Don't need a discount, their price is low enough, just need the DHL + customs duty shared among ..say 10 people, even 8. i'll ask them. i'm waiting for a reply to email this morning, when i asked why i couldn't add other items to the cart with the istick bundle. Let's see if they reply.


I was kidding @Cat, would be awesome to have a few of those in different colours, there is an orange c-hana somewhere between here and china for me, but I really won't use these tanks. A bright orange RTA would definitely get my attention though.


----------



## JakesSA

Renaldo said:


> Just ordered 2 for family members. Total came to 1300 and it includes 4 days shipping and also comes with Kangertech Aerotank MOW for each iStick.
> 
> Heavengifts.com running their special.
> 
> Good Deal.



I'm puzzled with this, two Isticks and 2 MOW atomisers shipped with DHL from Heavengifts is $145 at R11.50 to the dollar is R1667.50. If you paid import VAT it would be R1900.95. Where is the savings here? 

Disclaimer: I sell both these items so I should probably not comment, but I just can't make the math work?

Basket at heavengifts:

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Daniel

Renaldo said:


> Can't order more than three without the shipping going crazy so the first person to respond to this post can get the extra one I ordered (Silver iStick with Silver Aerotank Mow) for R1000 and this includes shipping to your door. (I'm not making a cent, just helping out).Thanks



I presume ordering three makes more sense on the shipping , and advertising the third one for R1k to recoup the cost


----------



## Renaldo

Daniel said:


> I presume ordering three makes more sense on the shipping , and advertising the third one for R1k to recoup the cost



Ordering three brings the total to R2300, plus R500 customs plus R200 to ship it overnight to your door.

= R3000. 

If I wanted to make money I would buy the rights for it for South Africa


----------



## Noddy

Still cheaper to buy from a local vendor. Plus you get aftesales support....

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## free3dom

Noddy said:


> Still cheaper to buy from a local vendor. Plus you get aftesales support....



Plus you get to feel good about supporting our local vendors who are awesome...I'd pay extra just for that

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Pet!

I love my eleaf, battery lasted 3 days and its surprisingly powerful for its small size with a lot of cloud delivery

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## free3dom

Pet! said:


> I love my eleaf, battery lasted 3 days and its surprisingly powerful for its small size with a lot of cloud delivery
> View attachment 16673



Nice color coordination you've got going on there


----------



## Linda

Nice vv vw mod.....


----------



## Linda

Great Mod. i like this new product by Eleaf.....


----------



## Renaldo

JakesSA said:


> I'm puzzled with this, two Isticks and 2 MOW atomisers shipped with DHL from Heavengifts is $145 at R11.50 to the dollar is R1667.50. If you paid import VAT it would be R1900.95. Where is the savings here?
> 
> Disclaimer: I sell both these items so I should probably not comment, but I just can't make the math work?
> 
> Basket at heavengifts:
> View attachment 16632



They are running a special under the slogan : "Bundle Products" on their front page.

Here is a picture showing the discount for 2, $39 shipping needs to be added so total is : $118.80. I ordered when the $ to Rand was roughly R11 so total R1306. For some reason Customs didn't charge me even though it was declared.


----------



## Renaldo

Daniel said:


> I presume ordering three makes more sense on the shipping , and advertising the third one for R1k to recoup the cost



Recoup what cost? The price is there for everyone to see. If I wanted to make money then there are a lot of easier ways to do so.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JakesSA

Thank you, mystery solved.


----------



## Daniel

Renaldo said:


> Recoup what cost? The price is there for everyone to see. If I wanted to make money then there are a lot of easier ways to do so.



My sincere apologies , mates was never my strongpoint

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ibanez

Just got my iStick a few hours back...so far loving it!! Was a bit of an impulse buy: Was trying to decide between the VaporShark and iStick...reading this thread nudged me in the correct direction I'm sure.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Arthster

The Istick countdown has begun... 

4 days left.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> The Istick countdown has begun...
> 
> 4 days left.



Awesome! Almost there...

BTW..those 3 "clappy guys" next to one another is kind of mesmerizing - like staring at those balls on strings that keep bouncing off one another


----------



## Arthster

free3dom said:


> Awesome! Almost there...
> 
> BTW..those 3 "clappy guys" next to one another is kind of mesmerizing - like staring at those balls on strings that keep bouncing off one another



That's the technique I used to get my wife to say I can get the Istick and possibly the IPV.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JaxxGTA

Arthster said:


> The Istick countdown has begun...
> 
> 4 days left.



Nice!! Mine was shipped on 8th Dec and is in transit but who knows when I will actually get it.


----------



## Pet!

Steam punk vape! My Nautilus glass kept of breaking due to my rough negligence, so it's come to this, a metal tank. Although you can't see the juice levels it looks pretty cool

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JakesSA

Wicked!


----------



## Arthster

I think the metal tank works nicely with the Istick.


----------



## free3dom

Pet! said:


> Steam punk vape! My Nautilus glass kept of breaking due to my rough negligence, so it's come to this, a metal tank. Although you can't see the juice levels it looks pretty cool



Thankfully it does not look like your rough handling has caused any damage to the iStick 
That combination actually looks very nice..just be careful of dry hits - I always do that when the juice level is not visible

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ollie

That pink and stainless combo looks pretty cool @Pet!


----------



## Silver

Pet! said:


> Steam punk vape! My Nautilus glass kept of breaking due to my rough negligence, so it's come to this, a metal tank. Although you can't see the juice levels it looks pretty cool



Nice @Pet! 
What about that metal tank for the Nautilus mini that has the window in it so you can see your juice?
I think I saw one at eCiggies the other day.
http://eciggies.co.za/Dual-Coil-Clearomizers/Steel-Replacment-Steel-tube-Aspire-MINI

Wonder if that will fit the Nautilus Mini or if it's for another Aspire tank though.


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Nice @Pet!
> What about that metal tank for the Nautilus mini that has the window in it so you can see your juice?
> I think I saw one at eCiggies the other day.
> http://eciggies.co.za/Dual-Coil-Clearomizers/Steel-Replacment-Steel-tube-Aspire-MINI
> 
> Wonder if that will fit the Nautilus Mini or if it's for another Aspire tank though.


That is specifically for the Mini Aspire Nautilus. Here is one that looks different: http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collectio.../nautilus-mini-hollow-sleeve-replacement-tank

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> That is specifically for the Mini Aspire Nautilus. Here is one that looks different: http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collectio.../nautilus-mini-hollow-sleeve-replacement-tank



Sorry @Pet! - I forgot that you had the big Nautilus, not the Mini.
Thanks @Andre

That VapeClub one looks really cool!


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis

Gizmo said:


> Awesome size, awesome everything! I must admit has a bit of a feminine look though, but the size is just awesome.


must we be sexist. How is that a feminine device? everyone starts somewhere .. I started on that blue 30w istick and went to the 100w side with the same company. I'll never look back because I love the USB charging :feature and way more protection features for the mod itself than MOST others out there. 

Fashion, is a trend, and sleek, slimlined and to fit in the palm of your hand is efficiency, which belongs to product design, not femininism. [that was on purpose']

Reactions: Like 1


----------

